
A theory of jerks - josephby
http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/if-youre-surrounded-by-idiots-guess-whos-the-jerk/
======
frankus
This reminds me of one of my favorite transportation-related quips: "You're
not stuck in traffic. You _are_ traffic."

------
vimes656
The tricky bit is to decide when not go to along with his demands and take a
stand to not get trampled. Sometimes giving in too much makes the situation
worse, other times it's the opposite.

------
bittercynic
Loved this and want to share with friends, but afraid they'll think I'm
calling them jerks.

------
goetia303
whatever helps you sleep at night

